# Pectus excavatum. Show your chest!



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I know a couple here suffer from it, but I'd like to see what you look like. I'm having serious doubts I'll never build a decent, aesthetic chest because of it. As everything grows except the centre :-(


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

you look like you are arguing with your reflection :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Apart from your face I don't see a problem


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Chest looks fine mate. It's in line with the rest of your physique in terms of development as far as I can see.

Just work on getting bigger everywhere


----------



## mmc1234 (Aug 23, 2013)

Think its the slight curve near the bottom middle of his chest he's talking about


----------



## mmc1234 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> you look like you are arguing with your reflection :lol:


Yeah I can't stand the dude in the reflection hahaha.










Does that help put things into perspective a bit more? From nipple level it sinks in maybe 4cm or so.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

jesus christ mate. any chance of a diddy ride? :whistling:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Purple Aki finally made it onto ukm


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Disregard pectus excavatum, acquire aesthetics.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

First pic brought encouragement. Second brought banter hahaha. Aesthetics will be acquired regardless, I'd like to see what a finished product looks like though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

What is this forum coming to? If the OP gets in the gym rather than worrying before he's even started, some progress could be made.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I have started lol, I'm just wondering what I'd develop like over the years of training.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

only time will tell...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dreco said:


> I have started lol, I'm just wondering what I'd develop like over the years of training.


Do you think we're mystic Meg?!

You can only work with the tools you're given, just get out there and be the best you can.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Like Salvatore from couples retreat says, "encouragement! Yes!"


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Dw about it bro, looks fine and there's nothing u can do it to change it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you think we're mystic Meg?!
> 
> You can only work with the tools you're given, just get out there and be the best you can.


Who rattled your cage ? Chill


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

dreco said:


> I know a couple here suffer from it, but I'd like to see what you look like. I'm having serious doubts I'll never build a decent, aesthetic chest because of it. As everything grows except the centre :-(
> 
> View attachment 140786


 @RXQueenie @tamara @Katy haha:tongue:


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I feared females have been tagged for all the wrong reasons haha. Cheers for support fellow bros!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dreco said:


> I know a couple here suffer from it, but I'd like to see what you look like. I'm having serious doubts I'll never build a decent, aesthetic chest because of it. As everything grows except the centre :-(
> 
> View attachment 140786


 @resten @jon-kent @Mish

Just to even things out


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Whoever tagged me.... are u saying I have a problem with my chest??


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

No recent shots but I'll get some!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I fear I've been tagged for all the wrong reasons haha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My ex had this and even though it was only slight, he was incrediby self-conscious about it. I think the appearance of it was made worse by his very low body fat; seemed to emphasise it I think. Your case doesn't seem severe and probably more noticeable to you than others.

I guess all you can do is see how training affects appearance. There are cosmetic procedures (which I'm sure you know about) if you're that affected but from what I remeber, it involves a painful, and non-permenant filler?

Aesthetically speaking...IMO you don't have anything to worry about


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Spot on Katy, it is something that my mind emphasizes but unfortunately there's nothing I can do to think otherwise. Procedures as you say are painful and not always guaranteed either. Thanks for words of support, genuinely made me feel better


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @resten @jon-kent @Mish
> 
> Just to even things out


You want me to even this out by posting a picture of my barrel chest?

Well that's going to make OP feel great isn't it.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Go oooooon show off the goods! Ha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dreco said:


> Spot on Katy, it is something that my mind emphasizes but unfortunately there's nothing I can do to think otherwise. Procedures as you say are painful and not always guaranteed either. Thanks for words of support, genuinely made me feel better


Yeah, I can see how it's more noticeable to you...the mind has a way of zooming in on things, making them see, disproportionate. I'm the same with my weight...I think I look bigger than I am 

I suppose all you can do is make efforts to think more rationally and try to stop yourself from fixating on it. From your first image...it is not noticeable and I'm pretty sure most people who saw it will have wondered what on earth you were talking about!


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

I think I have similar to what you have OP...didn't know there was a name for it.

Is it like you diaphragm plate dips in the middle, meaning you have a spoon like indent in the middle at the bottom of your chest?

In a t-shirt it makes my chest look much bigger than it is actually.

It doesn't bother me, my gf was the first person to point it out as being a bit weird lol. Never really noticed it before. It wont stop you getting sick aesthetics brah! keep on it!!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Indeed, from the front it doesn't get noticed, but walk towards my side a bit and it does show quite profusely. As others said, I'll just keep training and que sera sera. Btw judging from your avatar your weight is perfect


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd worry about them arms first...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dreco said:


> Indeed, from the front it doesn't get noticed, but walk towards my side a bit and it does show quite profusely. As others said, I'll just keep training and que sera sera. Btw judging from your avatar your weight is perfect


Thank you


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

ali-c said:


> I think I have similar to what you have OP...didn't know there was a name for it.
> 
> Is it like you diaphragm plate dips in the middle, meaning you have a spoon like indent in the middle at the bottom of your chest?
> 
> ...


It's the sternum that is at fault. It causes the bottom of the ribs to stick out further than they should too. Depending on severity it can affect heart and lungs but thankfully health wise I'm fine, as are you by the sounds of it. It does make the chest look huge in a t shirt, as you've pointed out, I guess there are benefits in every negative situation!

There are various medical procedures that can help, some are exercise based (dumbbell pullovers apparently help, as they expand the chest cavity) and others are surgical based. One involves sticking a vacuum pump over the area and sucking the air out, pushing the sternum forward, but from what I've read it can hurt in adults and plenty of people that have tried that route say that within a few years the chest sinks again.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> I'd worry about them arms first...


Don't get me started on arms dude, in fact last night I did say to my dad "I blame you for my twig arms" haha. I've tried all sorts and nothing makes them grow!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

more mass, lower BF

keep going


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

What have I been tagged for? How big is the penis? Op looks handsome, good eyebrows, nice skin and hair colour.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

tamara said:


> What have I been tagged for? How big is the penis? Op looks handsome, good eyebrows, nice skin and hair colour.


just like me :whistling:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> What have I been tagged for?


I think it was an evil trick to try and get a pic of your chest added to the thread..


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

tamara said:


> What have I been tagged for? How big is the penis? Op looks handsome, good eyebrows, nice skin and hair colour.


My eyebrows will be delighted to hear they've been complimented hahaha! I'll keep my penis in my shorts for now lol, although I'm in Brazil for 3 weeks so it'll be out at some point


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I think it was an evil trick to try and get a pic of your chest added to the thread..


Ahhh, not allowed nudity in gen con!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

dreco said:


> My eyebrows will be delighted to hear they've been complimented hahaha! I'll keep my penis in my shorts for now lol, although I'm in Brazil for 3 weeks so it'll be out at some point


Sound! Get some air on it, oh and enjoy Brazil


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> Ahhh, not allowed nudity in gen con!


Prob's best to PM them to me then and I'll add a descriptive post


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've got this.

You can't do anything about it (unless it's so bad that it affects your breathing & you can get surgery) so it's best not to fuss about it. Won't affect any muscle development because it's purely down to the shape of your sternum.

Looking on the bright side, it's a convenient place to store peanuts when you're lying on the sofa.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Have you got any pics of your chest? And I do agree with convenience haha, plenty of bodyshots have been drank from between my nipples!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

dreco said:


> Have you got any pics of your chest?


<----- This doesn't show it too much because it dissapears when I crunch my abs. I'll see if I've got any when I get home.



> ..plenty of bodyshots have been drank from between my nipples!


Er - thanks for sharing that Dude :blink:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @resten @jon-kent @Mish
> 
> Just to even things out


To give me a chance to point out how bad your chest is?

Hmmm, makes sense


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

whats the aim of this thread? chest i found the easiest to build lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Someone else with a low pic [email protected] bank?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> whats the aim of this thread? chest i found the easiest to build lol


Originally to see what a developed chest with pectus excavatum looked like lol


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

dreco said:


> It's the sternum that is at fault. It causes the bottom of the ribs to stick out further than they should too. Depending on severity it can affect heart and lungs but thankfully health wise I'm fine, as are you by the sounds of it. It does make the chest look huge in a t shirt, as you've pointed out, I guess there are benefits in every negative situation!
> 
> There are various medical procedures that can help, some are exercise based (dumbbell pullovers apparently help, as they expand the chest cavity) and others are surgical based. One involves sticking a vacuum pump over the area and sucking the air out, pushing the sternum forward, but from what I've read it can hurt in adults and plenty of people that have tried that route say that within a few years the chest sinks again.


Sternum! that's the word I was looking for...

Yeah mine is fine, never cause me any problems, in fact I sort of like it as appose to a completely flat chest :huh:

I do worry that my chest will look too big (mainly from the side) further down the road...on the other hand it may just develope into a great big man chest!



dreco said:


> Originally to see what a developed chest with pectus excavatum looked like lol


Brb...let you know when mine is 'developed'


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

wtf is pectus excavatum ?










I thought that was photoshopped at first. Now I am thinking they shouldnt stand in front of loaded cannons.


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

I know a guy in my gym who always says **** like aesthetics in the same sentence as zyzz and jeff seid... He looks like hes been training a week and talks about how he does loads of chest so he can develope the inner sweep of his chest as its not developing... I said na man your defo on route to dem jeff seiddd aesthetics broOoOo. I wont BS you as I did him tho... Grow and it will fill out.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha cheers man.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dreco said:


> It's the sternum that is at fault. It causes the bottom of the ribs to stick out further than they should too. Depending on severity it can affect heart and lungs but thankfully health wise I'm fine, as are you by the sounds of it. It does make the chest look huge in a t shirt, as you've pointed out, I guess there are benefits in every negative situation!
> 
> There are various medical procedures that can help, some are exercise based (dumbbell pullovers apparently help, as they expand the chest cavity) and others are surgical based. One involves sticking a vacuum pump over the area and sucking the air out, pushing the sternum forward, but from what I've read it can hurt in adults and plenty of people that have tried that route say that within a few years the chest sinks again.


Ive got it too mate.However, once you get some meat on it, it doesnt notice.(as much) Bearing in mind the rest of my physical issues,Its the least of my worries.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

That's what I wanted to see, good job mate, very helpful and looks great!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dreco said:


> That's what I wanted to see, good job mate, very helpful and looks great!


You can flirt with me all you like!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha ;-)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

In all seriousness,Yours looks fine.In fact this chest thing, was the reason I started lifting weights when I was 14.After, a doctor noticed it.Ive had a heart (cured)arythmia but I dont think its connected.The doctor was the one who suggested lifting to try and stretch the rib cage.Spent year doing pullovers across a bench, but it didnt make much difference.

At the end of the day its the muscle shape which will define how your chest looks.Its just if the sternum is concave the muscle has farther to go to meet in the middle if you see what I mean.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah I see what you mean. Are there any specific exercises or methods of exercise that worked for you over the years or just standard stuff?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dreco said:


> Yeah I see what you mean. Are there any specific exercises or methods of exercise that worked for you over the years or just standard stuff?


As I have long arms, most types of press are hopless.i cant lift anything heavy enough to tax my chest.I found the most productive movement ever was a Nautilus 10 degree chest machine.Kinda like an upmarket pec dec.The key to working your chest completely, is to try and remove the weak link of the triceps.

If you only have regular weights very slow flys, to failure, followed immediately by slow medium grip dips to failure.This always wasted my chest, if you work really hard.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I too have orangutan arms, and just like you my triceps give up way before my chest. At my gym there's no nautilus chest machine, so I have to work with dumbbells, a Smith, dips and a kenisis which is a very rubbish pulley style machine. I always do flyes, and dips but as I do bench first my triceps always give up before the chest gets a beating.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dreco said:


> I too have orangutan arms, and just like you my triceps give up way before my chest. At my gym there's no nautilus chest machine, so I have to work with dumbbells, a Smith, dips and a kenisis which is a very rubbish pulley style machine. I always do flyes, and dips but as I do bench first my triceps always give up before the chest gets a beating.


It seems there is a procedure to correct this, if its warranted.

Nuss Procedure: Usually restricted for adolescent patients, Cleveland Clinic thoracic surgeons use a video-assisted thoracoscopic surgery (VATS) technique to correct pectus excavatum.

Through two small incisions on either side of the chest, a curved steel bar (known as the Lorenz Pectus Bar) is inserted under the sternum. Individually curved for each patient, the steel bar is used to 'pop out' the depression and is then fixed to the ribs on either side. A small steel, grooved plate may be used at the end of the bar to help stabilize and attach the bar to the rib. The bar is not visible from the outside and stays in place for a minimum of two years. When it is time, the bar is removed as an outpatient procedure.

A separate, small incision is made to insert a tube with a camera to allow the surgeon to visualize the inside of the chest and insert tools in the remaining small incisions to complete the procedure.Your surgeon will determine the best surgical approach to correct your condition.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Is it gay that I did a shot out of my mates? Probably.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Buzzz_ said:


> Is it gay that I did a shot out of my mates? Probably.


Er.What?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah the Nuss is the most sought after but the risk sometimes outweighs the benefits.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

look into breathing techniques, in through your nose or mouth and hold your breath, whilst your holding your breath try and pop/push your chest out. i do this and it stretches my sternum and feels like its doing something


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> look into breathing techniques, in through your nose or mouth and hold your breath, whilst your holding your breath try and pop/push your chest out. i do this and it stretches my sternum and feels like its doing something


Absolutely. I gained at least 20" on my chest doing this.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Absolutely. I gained at least 20" on my chest doing this.


i do it to try and push my sternum out, you can defo feel it and over time it will help


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> i do it to try and push my sternum out, you can defo feel it and over time it will help


For sure. I once gained 8 feet on the distance my sternum protruded from a single session. Unfortunately most of it disappeared after a month, but I'm pretty sure the more you do it, the more it will grow over time. Kind of like a two steps forward, one step back type of thing.


----------



## Isildur1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've got this too mate. I went to see my GP about it and he said I could have free surgery under the NHS to get it fixed. Unfortuantley it would leave a huge scar which looks just as bad, so its completley pointless.

In my case im only 125 lbs, so it looks alot worse then yours. But i've slept with alot of girls and they never mention it. I just take of my t-shirt and dont pay any notice too it. Either they see and dont comment, or dont notice as I dont think they will be looking at your chest too much.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mmc1234 said:


>


I spoke to @Tinytom and he confirmed that future posts of miley cirus breasts are to be made in MA only.

thankyou.


----------



## Isildur1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Heres some pictures of mine:



Is what it is... No ones perfect


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Isildur1 said:


> Heres some pictures of mine:
> 
> View attachment 140970
> View attachment 140971
> ...


Mine was pretty much as severe as yours matey.Im convinced getting some meat on the chest helped.The Nuss procedure focuses on stretching the sternum, so it might help.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Isildur1 said:


> I've got this too mate. I went to see my GP about it and he said I could have free surgery under the NHS to get it fixed. Unfortuantley it would leave a huge scar which looks just as bad, so its completley pointless.
> 
> In my case im only 125 lbs, so it looks alot worse then yours. But i've slept with alot of girls and they never mention it. I just take of my t-shirt and dont pay any notice too it. Either they see and dont comment, or dont notice as I dont think they will be looking at your chest too much.


Yeah I too think getting meat on you will definitely help out for sure. Cheers for the pics mate, I think yours is probably the same depth as mine, difference is 70lbs in weight though.


----------



## Isildur1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yup. I've got a long way to go. I use to weigh 15lbs heavier and it looked abit better. But I got very ill and lost all my weight I gained from the gym. (I have something called chrons disease.).

It does suck though. As when I do get bigger, wearing a tight t-shirt will show good arms but a ****ed up chest. I may wear some sort of chest padding so it doesnt dip in the middle or something.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Isildur1 said:


> Yup. I've got a long way to go. I use to weigh 15lbs heavier and it looked abit better. But I got very ill and lost all my weight I gained from the gym. (I have something called chrons disease.).
> 
> It does suck though. As when I do get bigger, wearing a tight t-shirt will show good arms but a ****ed up chest. I may wear some sort of chest padding so it doesnt dip in the middle or something.


Chrons wow.Not easy to live with.Good luck mate and keep on the weights.You dont need padding you need some meat!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dreco said:


> Yeah I too think getting meat on you will definitely help out for sure. Cheers for the pics mate, I think yours is probably the same depth as mine, difference is 70lbs in weight though.


Not quite 70lbs. I weigh 168lbs.


----------



## Isildur1 (Nov 24, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Chrons wow.Not easy to live with.Good luck mate and keep on the weights.You dont need padding you need some meat!


Yup. Im a lucky boy... I have Pectus Excavatum and Chrons disease. One is a physical deficit and one stops me from gaining alot of weight. Ouch lol.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Not quite 70lbs. I weigh 168lbs.


70lbs to isildur


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have this to lad... dont let it bother ya... eat right... lift intensely


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers for sharing mate! Looking good keep up the hard work!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

dreco said:


> I know a couple here suffer from it, but I'd like to see what you look like. I'm having serious doubts I'll never build a decent, aesthetic chest because of it. As everything grows except the centre :-(
> 
> View attachment 140786


gurn face


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Didnt stop steve pfiester from getting ripped to shreds!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks odd but I guess that's the best I can do! What's the bicep vein all about though, it's like the Thames hahah


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hahaa .. that image is gonna forever pop into me ed during the intro to eastenders haha!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Hahaha good luck trying to avoid it now...

What's been seen cannot be unseen!


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Have you ever tried aas with your PE?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, did a dbol and test cycle not long ago. Didn't make much difference though, however I'm sticking with aas for the next few years at least. See how it goes!


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Did your pecs grow much in size?


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Not hugely to be honest. Chest I find really hard to build up, even in strength!


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

**** strength mate... you need to isolate them pecs, hit cables an pec dec an really squeeze em til it burns.. swap flat bench, do incline and decline dumbells instead..4 sets of 15 goin down in weight... if yea fillin ya bod with calories an tha ****... you should see big gains man


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

My gym doesn't have cables (has kenisis, a **** cable machine) and nope pec deck, so flyes for me! I'm swapping bench for db chest press. Not a fan of declines, I rather so dips which I quite like, although tris always give up before chest....much much before.


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Build dem tri's up then lad, feel the burn


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Already on it!


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Try injecting sus into both your triceps... might make em grow quicker : )


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Hahaha evoo straight in there! Could always fill the chest up with synthol! Lol


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Get them pumped with blood an watch em grow... kinda like the effect women have on the penis : )


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Hahahaha good analogy!


----------

